# Chico



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am worried about Chico... he has started to lose weight.... now granted he could lose a few LBs but not like this(health)... as you know he has had problems with his skin... it seems to be abit better now... I have been giving Benadryl, under the VET care, and he skin seems to be clearing up... he eats well, poops well.... plays... but losing weight, he has lost 1.5lbs at the last VET visit on SAT. ...granted he is still overweight but to me he looks just down right skinny now...:foxes15:

They did a skin scrape the last time I saw the VET but won't get the results until later this week. The next time I think I will get them to get blood work done on him....

Could the Benadyl have anything to do with his weight lost? he is also on antibiotics...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor Chico,he's really been through it,i don't know Jan about the benadyl Hope he gets better soon


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How old is Chico now? What protein do you feed him? How long has he been on antibiotics?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico is 4 yrs old. and he is on Stella & Chewys duck duck goose.... with ZP (venison) also given at times.....

this is his third try on antibiotics.....maybe a week or two inbetween each kind.... this is his third DIFFERENT kind (name) of antibiotic. the first was pill form, the second and this last kind are liquid... I forget the names but can provide them when I get home.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sure this is not it, but just in case...have you somehow cut down even a little bit on the amount he has been fed? I did that with Lulu last year on ZP just afraid she would gain weight because it has such a high protein %, and she lost over a lb of weight. Stella & Chewys protein % is even higher than ZP. I may be wrong, but in my mind maybe these foods with the higher protein % can affect their weight faster if amount is changed even by a small amount. The reason I point it out is weight loss didn't get noticeable until several months after I changed the feeding amount, then all of the sudden it was like she lost it overnight--a bit of an exaggeration but it was extremely fast. Anyway, I will be watching for answers from vet and updates on Chico.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish that was the case but Kody is fed the same thing and he is still the same weight....


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

in what time period did Chico lose 1.5 pounds. 
hopefully , there is nothing at all wrong. 

I know you said that your other dog gets fed the same and hasn't lost any weight but maybe its they have different metablisms. 

he's not acting sick.. you said , he's eating, playing , pooping ...all normal. 

a few pounds on a little dog is a lot of weight. I hope he just lost due to changing his diet to Ziwi and Stella and chewys. 

cause it would be great that he got to a better weight.

i'm trying to get some weight off of my Tootsie. we've been going on longer walks and I cut down on her food intake and she lost 1/2 pound in one month which I thought was great. she seems to have a lot more energy now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jan, maybe he is losing weight because he is hypothyroid. That could explain his skin issues as well. I think I saw on his tests that they are pulling a T4? That would be thyroid. It could be as simple as giving him a pill and he will be right as rain.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yes, you are right...... they said they were cking his Thyroid...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just seeing this today...sorry Chico is having so many problems..skin and then weight loss....I am thinking Thyroid also..certainly worth the cost of the blood work to rule it out....hugs to him from Izzy ( Zari too but Izzy and Chico look to make a perfect couple in my eyes :daisy: )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jan you really need to talk to Kim at DogGone Natural. Something does not add up here. Interested to see results


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I Kim never called back, Christie, but guess it all worked out as Chico seems to be getting better!! YEA........ I took him off anything that had to do with beef or chicken... he is only eating Lamb currently and the sores he has are clearing up. They had a 'angry' red ring around the sores that were itchy to him and now they are not red and he isn't scratching.... I have been also shampooing him everyday in medicated shampoo from the VET and spraying him with a medicated lotion so I am sure that helped too. In the future, I plan to add chicken just to see if that is what causes the problem but for now I am just glad he is happy again....*fingers crossed* Lets just hope it stays this way


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy to hear little man is feeling better xox


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you had him tested for Lyme Disease? There is a red ring around a tick bite. Of course if the tick dropped off, you'd not see it? Hopefully that's not it. Antibiotics can treat Lyme disease.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope he continues to improve. It sounds like he has had some rough times.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

susan davis said:


> Have you had him tested for Lyme Disease? There is a red ring around a tick bite. Of course if the tick dropped off, you'd not see it? Hopefully that's not it. Antibiotics can treat Lyme disease.



there are many sores, I say close to at least 25 on his body.... not just one.... the hair is also gone from the site of the sore....he has been on antibiotics (ORBAX) for 2 weeks now and the Vet wants him taking it for at least 4 weeks. The red rings seem to come and go though, such as today all day they were fine then this evening he started scratching and the rings were all red, even the ones he can't reach to scratch.... so I give him a bath in the medicated shampoo.... and sprayed him again with the medicated spray.... he is sleeping now so hopefully it helped him some.... 

I have made the decision to get hardwood floors in the house on the 19th so I am hoping this will help him also. I hate these carpets....


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So glad there is improvement

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

